# Article about new train Boston-Cape Cod



## TimePeace

Link:

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/27/us/capeflyer-begins-train-service-from-boston-to-hyannis.html


----------



## the_traveler

My only question is why only weekends in summer? Why not daily in summer?


----------



## stntylr




----------



## DET63

the_traveler said:


> My only question is why only weekends in summer? Why not daily in summer?


Either not enough expected demand, lack of equipment availability, and/or lack of track availability.


----------



## DET63

Wikipedia article about cessation of _The Cape Codder_ service, which started in 1986:



> *Cessation *[edit]





> Service ceased ten years later. The limited schedule, coupled with the fact that passengers found it difficult to navigate the Cape without an automobile, discouraged potential passengers.[3] Since its demise in 1996, there have been periodic discussions about reinstating passenger rail service from Boston to reduce car traffic to and from the Cape, with officials in Bourne seeking to extend MBTA Commuter Rail service from Middleboro to Buzzards Bay,[4] and eventually to Hyannis.


----------



## MikefromCrete

the_traveler said:


> My only question is why only weekends in summer? Why not daily in summer?


Testing the waters. If there's enough demand, daily service could be possible.


----------



## CHamilton

CapeFlyer Train from Boston to Cape Cod is Overnight Success



> Rail travel in the U.S. is a slow, money-losing also-ran. But a new service that ferries passengers from Boston to Cape Cod has been a success – without huge government subsidies.


----------



## jis

Of course we will carefully not mention that the whole venture would be impossible in the absence of highly subsidized MBTA


----------



## AG1

jis said:


> Of course we will carefully not mention that the whole venture would be impossible in the absence of highly subsidized MBTA


This wasn't an MBTA initiative. The Cape Cod Regional Transit Authority is the source of operational funds for the service. The CCRTA contracted with the MBTA too provide and operate the equipment. I think the MBTA would have included sufficient cost recovery of subsidies in the fixed cost contract. The tracks are owned by the Massachusetts DOT. They provided the capital for track tie renewal and brush cutting. That work was needed for track standards maintenance, anyhow.


----------



## jis

Yes, but if there was no MBTA in place in the first place there would have been no one to contract with at the current prices for CCRTA. So one cannot get away from the availability of the core facilities being used as a result of subsidized infrastructure being in place.

This by the way, is no different from a subsidized highways system being in place for a bus service to start up with minimal subsidy. But the claim of minimal subsidy is mostly about incremental subsidy, not total subsidy, in both cases.


----------



## George Harris

CHamilton said:


> CapeFlyer Train from Boston to Cape Cod is Overnight Success
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rail travel in the U.S. is a slow, money-losing also-ran. But a new service that ferries passengers from Boston to Cape Cod has been a success – without huge government subsidies.
Click to expand...

"Ferry without hugh subsidy"? With all the navigation aids, clearance requirements for bridges over any waterway that can by any stretch of the imagination be considered "Navigatable", dredging, etc. water bourne transportation is probably the most heavily subsidized of all transportaton forms in this country.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I see that the railcars are painted specially for this train. What will they be used for when this train does not operate?

Nice MP locomotive, by the way.


----------



## jis

Railcars? No, looks like just the one or perhaps even a few cars has special stick on wrap, just like other advertizing wraps one sees from time to time. The second car in that train appears to be standard MBTA livery


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

jis said:


> Railcars? No, looks like just the one or perhaps even a few cars has special stick on wrap, just like other advertizing wraps one sees from time to time. The second car in that train appears to be standard MBTA livery


So, it's like a big decal or transit advertising wrap? Maybe they will peel it off after the inauguration and just run at as a regular MBTA service.


----------



## railiner

Just wondering, is this the longest route of an MBTA train? Any others come close?


----------



## Eric S

Swadian Hardcore said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Railcars? No, looks like just the one or perhaps even a few cars has special stick on wrap, just like other advertizing wraps one sees from time to time. The second car in that train appears to be standard MBTA livery
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's like a big decal or transit advertising wrap? Maybe they will peel it off after the inauguration and just run at as a regular MBTA service.
Click to expand...

After the inaugural run of the service? It's been running since Memorial Day weekend. Or do you mean after the inaugural year/summer of service?

And, it's not a regular MBTA service, it's more of a CCRTA service (or partnership between MBTA and CCRTA).


----------



## Anderson

I think this might be the first "commuter" service to turn a profit since...the 60s, maybe? Granted, it's an odd stepchild between a commuter train, Amtrak, and an excursion...but it's still impressive to see it running in the black. Hopefully (especially since Cape Cod _really_ isn't a candidate for highway construction if my read on the area is right) the service will get beefed up next year to include more days of service and/or a slightly longer operating period (i.e. May-October)...and in the longer term, get extended further into the Cape area.

Of course,_ that_ might beget its own problem...if the service is getting jammed full on a limited schedule, the weekend trains might actually get swamped as a consequence. Then again, if the numbers are right, the service might actually be profitable enough to justify adding a few cars to an equipment order down the line.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

railiner said:


> Just wondering, is this the longest route of an MBTA train? Any others come close?


I'm interested too, what's the world's longest commuter rail ine? As in a freuqent rush-hour service to serve commuters, with much less service in the middle of the day.



Eric S said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Railcars? No, looks like just the one or perhaps even a few cars has special stick on wrap, just like other advertizing wraps one sees from time to time. The second car in that train appears to be standard MBTA livery
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's like a big decal or transit advertising wrap? Maybe they will peel it off after the inauguration and just run at as a regular MBTA service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the inaugural run of the service? It's been running since Memorial Day weekend. Or do you mean after the inaugural year/summer of service?
> 
> And, it's not a regular MBTA service, it's more of a CCRTA service (or partnership between MBTA and CCRTA).
Click to expand...

Eh, never mind.


----------



## AG1

Anderson said:


> I think this might be the first "commuter" service to turn a profit since...the 60s, maybe? Granted, it's an odd stepchild between a commuter train, _Amtrak_, and an excursion...but it's still impressive to see it running in the black. Hopefully (especially since Cape Cod _really_ isn't a candidate for highway construction if my read on the area is right) the service will get beefed up next year to include more days of service and/or a slightly longer operating period (i.e. May-October)...and in the longer term, get extended further into the Cape area.
> Of course,_ that_ might beget its own problem...if the service is getting jammed full on a limited schedule, the weekend trains might actually get swamped as a consequence. Then again, if the numbers are right, the service might actually be profitable enough to justify adding a few cars to an equipment order down the line.


Nitpicking. Amtrak is not involved with this service. The MBTA was contracted by the Cape Cod Regional Transit Authority(buses) too run this at a fixed cost. The ticket revenue goes to the CCRTA who states it is currently ahead of proportional costs . The extension from the end of MBTA territory at Middleborough to Hyannis, on Cape Cod, has carried 100 to 300 passengers a trip. I live close enough too monitor the passenger counts as reported on the radio. The train can seat an estimated 750 passengers. Hyannis at mid-Cape Cod is the end of the line, probably forever. The former rail bed beyond Hyannis is now the popular Cape Cod(recreational) Trail and utilities companies' right of way.


----------



## Anderson

*ahem*

It has elements of all three types of service:
-It has certain operational elements in line with a commuter operation.

-From what I can tell, it has OBS akin to Amtrak (or some chartered excursions)

-It has scheduling somewhere between an excursion operation and "normal" Amtrak operation (note that on most routes with substantially different weekend service, that different service is a reshuffling of frequencies and/or involves adding stops to pick up slack from a commuter line not operating).


----------



## jis

And a big plus is unlike Amtrak it is unreserved! This attracts spontaneous travel, and I believe, unlike Amtrak no yield management which also encourages spontaneous travel.


----------



## Rail Freak

Does it stop in Sandwich?


----------



## railiner

Swadian Hardcore said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, is this the longest route of an MBTA train? Any others come close?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested too, what's the world's longest commuter rail ine? As in a freuqent rush-hour service to serve commuters, with much less service in the middle of the day.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> If you mean non-Amtrak, as arguably the NEC has a few long distance commuters over portions, as well as other routes, such as the Keystone, I would say in the US, that 'honor' might go to the LIRR's Montauk line, at about 120 miles.....
Click to expand...

Somehow, I posted incorrectly, and can't figure out how to add my comments to S H's separately....


----------



## jis

Rail Freak said:


> Does it stop in Sandwich?


Stops only at Middleborough, Buzzards Bay and Hyannis TC. So it appears not, since Sandwich is between Buzzards Bay and Hyannis.


----------



## the_traveler

I doubt it can be expanded much further onto the Cape. As said beyond Hyannis, the former rail bed is unusable as a railroad, and the easternmost portion of the Cape (to Provincetown) has a 2 lane road and very little extra room available.


----------



## jis

That is why buses were invented


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

railiner said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, is this the longest route of an MBTA train? Any others come close?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested too, what's the world's longest commuter rail ine? As in a freuqent rush-hour service to serve commuters, with much less service in the middle of the day.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> If you mean non-Amtrak, as arguably the NEC has a few long distance commuters over portions, as well as other routes, such as the Keystone, I would say in the US, that 'honor' might go to the LIRR's Montauk line, at about 120 miles.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somehow, I posted incorrectly, and can't figure out how to add my comments to S H's separately....
Click to expand...

That Montauk is pretty long. Does anyone know if there's some longer lines in foreign contries? I presume the UK and Japan both have some. Germany's S-Bahn was pretty long too. I don't think Deutsch Bahn's RegioExpress.



jis said:


> That is why buses were invented


Does the Plymouth & Brockton run further up the Cape?


----------



## railiner

http://www.p-b.com/schedule-pdfs/6-22-13%20PDF%20Schedule.pdf Yup.....all the way to P-town....go to page 2 of the pdf....


----------



## jis

Swadian Hardcore said:


> That Montauk is pretty long. Does anyone know if there's some longer lines in foreign contries? I presume the UK and Japan both have some. Germany's S-Bahn was pretty long too. I don't think Deutsch Bahn's RegioExpress.


That question is ambiguous, since there is no clear definition of what is "Commuter" in other countries. If anything that is not intercity express service is commuter then there are many that are way longer than 120 miles elsewhere. Why wouldn't one consider DB's RegioExpress to be Commuter?
For that matter is going to seaside resorts exactly commuter travel? Is Montauk service really a commuter service?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

jis said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Montauk is pretty long. Does anyone know if there's some longer lines in foreign contries? I presume the UK and Japan both have some. Germany's S-Bahn was pretty long too. I don't think Deutsch Bahn's RegioExpress.
> 
> 
> 
> That question is ambiguous, since there is no clear definition of what is "Commuter" in other countries. If anything that is not intercity express service is commuter then there are many that are way longer than 120 miles elsewhere. Why wouldn't one consider DB's RegioExpress to be Commuter?
> For that matter is going to seaside resorts exactly commuter travel? Is Montauk service really a commuter service?
Click to expand...

I know it's really hard to answer. I was just curious, but it's not all that important practically. I don't think the RegioExpress is exactly a commuter train because the RegioBahn is supposed to be the classic hub-and-spoke commuter train and the S-Bahn is kinda a interurban on the main line.


----------



## jis

But then what do you do when Regio trains run as S routes like they do in Berlin? E.g. S1 from Magdeburg to Frankfurt (Oder) through Berlin?


----------



## railiner

Swadian Hardcore said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, is this the longest route of an MBTA train? Any others come close?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested too, what's the world's longest commuter rail ine? As in a freuqent rush-hour service to serve commuters, with much less service in the middle of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Railcars? No, looks like just the one or perhaps even a few cars has special stick on wrap, just like other advertizing wraps one sees from time to time. The second car in that train appears to be standard MBTA livery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, it's like a big decal or transit advertising wrap? Maybe they will peel it off after the inauguration and just run at as a regular MBTA service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the inaugural run of the service? It's been running since Memorial Day weekend. Or do you mean after the inaugural year/summer of service?
> 
> And, it's not a regular MBTA service, it's more of a CCRTA service (or partnership between MBTA and CCRTA).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, never mind.
Click to expand...




jis said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Montauk is pretty long. Does anyone know if there's some longer lines in foreign contries? I presume the UK and Japan both have some. Germany's S-Bahn was pretty long too. I don't think Deutsch Bahn's RegioExpress.
> 
> 
> 
> That question is ambiguous, since there is no clear definition of what is "Commuter" in other countries. If anything that is not intercity express service is commuter then there are many that are way longer than 120 miles elsewhere. Why wouldn't one consider DB's RegioExpress to be Commuter?
> For that matter is going to seaside resorts exactly commuter travel? Is Montauk service really a commuter service?
Click to expand...

I'll try this response again.....

Is Montak service really a commuter service?

Well lets see....The LIRR is a commuter railroad. It operates commuter equipment. It sells commutation type tickets. And for much of the Montauk line, it fits Swadian's definition of: "as in a frequent 'rush-hour' service to serve commuters, with much less service in the middle of the day"...

well, if it looks like a duck...quacks like a duck....etc


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

jis said:


> But then what do you do when Regio trains run as S routes like they do in Berlin? E.g. S1 from Magdeburg to Frankfurt (Oder) through Berlin?


Yes, the German train mushups. I am familiar with that, and I admit it's too hard to define what RegioExpress is.



railiner said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, is this the longest route of an MBTA train? Any others come close?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested too, what's the world's longest commuter rail ine? As in a freuqent rush-hour service to serve commuters, with much less service in the middle of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Railcars? No, looks like just the one or perhaps even a few cars has special stick on wrap, just like other advertizing wraps one sees from time to time. The second car in that train appears to be standard MBTA livery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, it's like a big decal or transit advertising wrap? Maybe they will peel it off after the inauguration and just run at as a regular MBTA service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the inaugural run of the service? It's been running since Memorial Day weekend. Or do you mean after the inaugural year/summer of service?
> 
> And, it's not a regular MBTA service, it's more of a CCRTA service (or partnership between MBTA and CCRTA).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, never mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Montauk is pretty long. Does anyone know if there's some longer lines in foreign contries? I presume the UK and Japan both have some. Germany's S-Bahn was pretty long too. I don't think Deutsch Bahn's RegioExpress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That question is ambiguous, since there is no clear definition of what is "Commuter" in other countries. If anything that is not intercity express service is commuter then there are many that are way longer than 120 miles elsewhere. Why wouldn't one consider DB's RegioExpress to be Commuter?
> For that matter is going to seaside resorts exactly commuter travel? Is Montauk service really a commuter service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try this response again.....
> 
> Is Montak service really a commuter service?
> 
> Well lets see....The LIRR is a commuter railroad. It operates commuter equipment. It sells commutation type tickets. And for much of the Montauk line, it fits Swadian's definition of: "as in a frequent 'rush-hour' service to serve commuters, with much less service in the middle of the day"...
> 
> well, if it looks like a duck...quacks like a duck....etc
Click to expand...

:blink: :excl:


----------



## the_traveler

railiner said:


> http://www.p-b.com/schedule-pdfs/6-22-13http://www.p-b.com/schedule-pdfs/6-22-13 PDF Schedule.pdf Yup.....all the way to P-town....go to page 2 of the pdf....


But if you notice it says things like "CVS (drug store)" or "Park & Ride". I have never seen a train stop at a CVS. It sounds like a bus to me. Besides, there are no railroad tracks on the lower Cape up to P-Town. (The Cape in that area is narrow.) 
And correct an earlier statement, it not Amtrak at all. It is MBTA. The original Amtrak Cape Codder only ran as far north (at least the last stop on the NEC) to PVD. It turned off for the Cape well before Boston.


----------



## amamba

Traveler, I am glad you pointed out that important distinction in routes between the Amtrak Cape Codder and this new MBTA service.

My understanding is that the Amtrak run Cape Codder went to PVD and then turned EAST and headed out through Southeastern Mass, like along the routing of I-195, out to the Cape. It was not a service that ran from Boston.

This new MBTA service runs from Boston. The only way to get to it from PVD would be to go north up to Boston and then back down.

Also, someone asked way up thread if this was the longest MBTA routing. I don't know if the train from Boston to Wickford Junction might be longer than this new Cape Cod train? I'm too lazy to look it up right now but that one might be about the same distance. Wickford Junction is the newest stop on the MBTA, its two stops south of Providence and almost to KIN! I believe some AUers rode it last year when there was teh OTOL railfest, sorry I wasn't able to join you all for it but I had to work.


----------



## the_traveler

Work? :huh: Sure! :giggle:

I'm not sure if the old Amtrak Cape Codder turned east after PVD to run on the South Coast near I-195. I may be wrong, but I think it may have turned east like near Mansfield to run near I-495.

And I do think BOS-Wickford Junction may be just a little longer. If they ever build the third track and continue MBTA to KIN, that will be longer!


----------



## AG1

In 1986 the Amtrak Cape Codder ran from Washington, DC to Cape Cod. The train turned off the NEC at Attleboro and ran east via Taunton and Middleboro, MA where it joined the line from Boston to Cape Cod.


----------



## amamba

RRRick said:


> In 1986 the Amtrak Cape Codder ran from Washington, DC to Cape Cod. The train turned off the NEC at Attleboro and ran east via Taunton and Middleboro, MA where it joined the line from Boston to Cape Cod.


Thank your for the clarification! Are those tracks in decent enough shape to still run passenger trains? it would actually be great to have a rail connection there that could connect over that way without having to go all the way to Boston.

Also, I feel like I heard something about folks in either Fall River or New Bedford wanting rail service.


----------



## the_traveler

I don't recall any cutoff around Attleboro, not to say there isn't or wasn't. As far as service to both Fall River and New Bedford, there are no tracks now. MBTA has to build the line, and with all the politics/environmental studies/NIMBY's/etc, that's why it's taking so long!


----------



## J-1 3235

Just some information about service to Provincetown:

The Old Colony Railroad began service to P town in 1873. Passenger service continued until 1938, after which only freight service was provided. The tracks were removed in 1960.

Mike


----------



## Eric S

The wikipedia page for Old Colony Railroad has a decent map. It shows the former Cape Codder route (Providence-Attleboro-Middleborough-Buzzards Bay-Hyannis) as well as a whole host of other lines (some currently operated by Amtrak and MBTA, some not).


----------



## AG1

amamba said:


> RRRick said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1986 the Amtrak Cape Codder ran from Washington, DC to Cape Cod. The train turned off the NEC at Attleboro and ran east via Taunton and Middleboro, MA where it joined the line from Boston to Cape Cod.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank your for the clarification! Are those tracks in decent enough shape to still run passenger trains? it would actually be great to have a rail connection there that could connect over that way without having to go all the way to Boston.
> 
> Also, I feel like I heard something about folks in either Fall River or New Bedford wanting rail service.
Click to expand...

Those are currently CSX freight tracks and are in fair shape. There is also freight car service to Fall River and New Bedford industrial customers on tracks now owned by Massachusetts DOT. Commuter rail to Fall River and New Bedford has been proposed by the last 4 MA governors but the money isn't available.


----------



## AG1

the_traveler said:


> I don't recall any cutoff around Attleboro, not to say there isn't or wasn't. As far as service to both Fall River and New Bedford, there are no tracks now. MBTA has to build the line, and with all the politics/environmental studies/NIMBY's/etc, that's why it's taking so long!


The cutoff is from the Attleboro freight siding along the two track main line. You can follow the route using Google Maps satellite view. This is an easterly route which crosses the north/south line which splits to New Bedford and Fall River. I think the gap in the north/south track from Stoughton to Taunton is 11 miles or so. The publisher of the major area newspaper was the biggest NIMBY with frequent anti-rail editorials. He was able to influence the local politicians into fighting the shortest route through the town of Easton,MA., the home off Oliver and Oakes Ames of UP transcontinental railroad fame. He failed to mention that his residence abutted the railbed and was near two crossings where he would hear the train's horn..


----------



## AG1

9:45 pm Friday the CapeFlyer to Boston went into "emergency" in Wareham, MA for a person lying between the tracks. The train was able to stop in time due to the slow speed through Wareham , about 30 mph.. The person finally got up and unsteadily ran away apparently eluded the responding police.


----------



## fairviewroad

It's back for 2014, with an additional stop at "Wareham Village"

2014 schedules and fares


----------



## CHamilton

http://m.wcvb.com/news/capeflyer-summer-train-service-becomes-permanent/25874166

After a pilot program in 2013, weekend rail service between Boston and the Cape will become a permanent summer fixture beginning this year. From Memorial Day weekend through Labor Day, the CapeFLYER will carry visitors to and from Hyannis in 2014, and in summers to come,


----------



## Green Maned Lion

I wonder what the food service on there is like.


----------



## the_traveler

I don't know what is offered on other commuter railroads, but the CapeFlyer is not an LD train between Chicago and Denver. It is a commuter train. I haven't been on it, but have ridden many other MBTA routes and they don't offer food service either.


----------



## Green Maned Lion

Ah but the website mentions food service but not details.

Come on Dave, think about who is talking.


----------



## AG1

Green Maned Lion said:


> I wonder what the food service on there is like.


The CapeFlyer has a cafe/bar(concession) car with the usual snacks, sandwiches and drinks.The coming menu is not available, yet. The train service is leased from the MBTA by the Greater Cape Cod Transit Authority(GCCRTA). It is not considered as a MBTA commuter service.

This is the special cafe/bar car that does not run on any MBTA commuter train.

The photo was taken at Buzzard Bay, MA station last year on the first return run off Cape Cod

Work is continuing on the high platform at Wareham station. Actually the platform is several hundred yards north of the existing station too clear the grade crossing in the town center which is also US Route 6 . This should be a major stop for the CapeFlyer. The seaside town population swells by three times in the summer.

New high level platform under construction, May 9, 2014

old platform and station (rest rooms only)

edited to add photos


----------



## CHamilton

Green Maned Lion said:


> I wonder what the food service on there is like.


I hope they have chowdah and <ahem> cranberry juice


----------



## Anderson

The Cape Flyer is one of those fun "hybrid" services...not _quite_ a commuter train, not _quite_ a longer-distance train (such as a Regional). On longer commuter runs, there's certainly an argument to have some sort of OBS provision.


----------



## fairviewroad

Anderson said:


> The Cape Flyer is one of those fun "hybrid" services...not _quite_ a commuter train, not _quite_ a longer-distance train (such as a Regional). On longer commuter runs, there's certainly an argument to have some sort of OBS provision.


An argument, yes. But the Cape Flyer isn't any longer than some existing commuter runs such as MARC's Brunswick Line, the ACE, the South Shore Line, and some of the more far-flung branches of Metro-North and LIRR. (Not to mention Amtrak's Keystone trains). None of those have OBS, either, IINM.

Granted, a much higher percentage of Cape Flyer passengers will be traveling the entire run than on any of the aforementioned lines, and as such would be more of a "captive audience" for OBS.


----------



## Anderson

You are correct in that assessment, though a fair reply is that in the case of the MTA lines, I wonder how much traffic is actually end-to-end (say, NHV-NYG or Montauk-Jamaica). Also, there _is_ technically the Cannonball, though I don't know if some sort of OBS persists in the off-season. For reference, I believe the Cannonball is presently sold out for six evenings in July and August as of right now.


----------



## jis

Very high proportion is Hamptons to Jamaica on the expresses. Many are non stop from Speonk or Patchogue to Jamaica. One of my favorite runs in the NJ area as a matter of fact.

BTW I will be on the Cape Cod train coming Saturday and will report what's on this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## AG1

The Wareham stop is still under construction and apparently will be by-passed this weekend.

http://wareham-ma.villagesoup.com/p/next-stop-buzzards-bay-wareham-capeflyer-platform-behind-schedule/1185367


----------



## DSS&A

2018 Cape Flyer service is off to a good start.

https://www.capecod.com/newscenter/capeflyer-officials-report-strong-ridership-for-first-trips-of-season/


----------



## railiner

An old thread, but interesting...thanks for posting. Now only if Amtrak's Cape Codder could return...


----------

